# Rear Diff fluid 2009 800 Touring



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any idea what "angle drive" fluid is?

Dealer is all out and we have to change it on my neighbors.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to use something similar in my rzr, so far there isn't a cross for it


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No cross....PoPo dealer only!


----------

